# Location app



## Ali66 (Mar 27, 2021)

Hi. I’m a new member, not a full member yet but I wanted to ask a question. On the location app the locations are identified by letters but I’m not sure what they mean. 
Thanks


----------



## Ali66 (Mar 27, 2021)

It’s Ali66 again. Didn‘t introduce myself . Hubby Jon n I bought our first MH last June, an Elddis accordo 125. Had quite a few small trips last year and looking forward to many more. We aren’t very keen on the idea of large campsites with activities hence the look at wild camping. Before I splash out the small fee on full membership can anyone give me some idea about how to read the location map?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Admin (Mar 28, 2021)

Ali66 said:


> Hi. I’m a new member, not a full member yet but I wanted to ask a question. On the location app the locations are identified by letters but I’m not sure what they mean.
> Thanks


Hello,
There is an icon of a funnel in the top left corner, clicking on this gives you the key for the letter codes.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 28, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Mar 29, 2021)

Hi welcome along from Scotland enjoy your adventures when allowed


----------

